# tank water turned black



## retiredsemi

so here I am trying to figure out what is happening to my 30 gal tank the water is getting darker and darker.Dicided to do a 90% water change and try to save my fish and plants. vacuumed the gravel and cleaned the filters. replaced the water and plugged filters back in it was then I found that my filters had quit working and I could not get them back on line so off to local petsmart to buy new filters hob was what I had . was so not happy with them so spent a bit more money and bought a fluval 205 canister system water is now crystal clear and fish are actually swimming up to the out let and rideing the currant around the tank. I have been looking at this system for awhile but did not want to spend the money on it. plants and fish doing fine with new filtering system. What a waste of money buying cheap hob filters should have spent the coin the first time.... *old dude


----------



## jrman83

What would cause your water to turn black? Put in a new piece of driftwood?


----------



## James0816

HOBs aren't all that bad. ;o)

What was done prior to the water turning black if I may ask? Did you replace the filter pads by chance? Carbon being used?


----------



## majerah1

My thoughts were also driftwood.They can make your water dark.I love it dark though for breeding fishes its great.Well blackwater fishes anyhow.

If you can see them,its not dark enough hahahahah









And yes,you can see them,but you get my point.The pic is really to see if this is what you mean by your water being black,or if its as black as the female in the pic,lol.


----------



## retiredsemi

no driftwood added and was even darker than the black fish in the picture in fact you couldnot even see the fish in the tank at all.. my hob filters decided to go on a permenant vacation while I was gone for a few days and when I came home that is what I found black dirty water made good fertilizer for the wifes house plants though. I had been dreaming of a cannister filter for a few months but did not want to spend the money for one till now and now have purchased two of them one for the thirty gallon tank and one for the forty gallon tank.both tanks are now crystal clear and I can not believe the differance in them.next to get a cannister is my 25 gallon tank then after that my hospital tank which is a 12 gal tank oh yes and all are planted tanks.

*old dude


----------

